# First planted tank question.



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

So I'm planing my first planted tanks. It's a small 2.5 gallon tank and will pobobly have a betta or 1 single dwarf puffer in it.
I plan on using Playsand as the substrate would it benefit the plants to use (First Layer Pure Laterite) Its sold in 20 oz containers. Is it worth the 10 dollars?

I also wont be using any C02. But, I did purchase some Seachem Flourish™ Excel http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=4656 . I have the lights and timer and everything else. I even built a small stand and canopy. I'll post some pics when I get it going.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

what kind of plants? How much light, and I use sand without problem although plants with heavy roots, swords for example have problems getting nutrients through the sand because it is so compact. I use tabs for the roots and it works great.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...=4867&rel=1

this is what I use.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

The lights are LED and supposed to be an equvilent of 30 watts. Plants will be :

1. Banana Plant
2. Java Fern 
3. Wendtii, Green
4. Spiralis


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

what kelvin rating is your light. Lets see those pics. Ill show you mine if you show me yours.....







the tanks that is.



Brian5150 said:


> The lights are LED and supposed to be an equvilent of 30 watts. Plants will be :
> 
> 1. Banana Plant
> 2. Java Fern
> ...


----------

